# DIY hive scale



## 0verdrive (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm curious whether anyone has tried building this bee hive scale. If so, did it work? (If you haven't used instructables before, click the "7 steps" button at the top of the page to show the full instructions.)

I've been reading about how to weigh hives, and have found similar approaches (weighing each side of the hive) in forum posts, but the weight seems to vary based on the lift angle and lift height. This looks like it would be relatively easy to use, and would be (comparatively) consistent by ensuring that the hive is lifted the same way each time. Thoughts?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Sure it would work but that kind of accuracy is in no way necessary. It is too fancy, expensive and needs too much space between hives. Anything can be elevated to an art form but usually leaves utility behind in the bargain. 

If you lift the side of the hive only 1/8th of an inch or so the angularity and weight transfer factor is mere ounces. I use a 10 dollar luggage scale and have made a rod with hook about 3 feet long to attach to the scale and grasp under the side or back of a hive. Unless you are close to the target or splitting hairs, weighing one side or end and doubling this amount give an approx. colony weight. If it is accessible you can weigh two opposing sides and combine. Sometimes the mass is not centered but by the time you get close to adequate fall shut down weight the bees have things fairly balanced.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

I bought one of those scales too. I lifted on side and it was 46 pounds so I put a strap on it and lifted hole thing and it was 93 so it is pretty close for hive weight.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

weighing hives I can see in the fall. several times a day all year? no way. data like that can be gotten from a hive minder. 
while that contraption might work I would make some modifications. the handle in the back should be way longer to reduce the force needed. the metal should be thicker. 150 pounds on those little brackets? fine for one box I guess. 
also adding that pulley wheel also reduces the force so i'm pretty sure increasing the pulley will make it lift easier. on my winch that can pull 600 pounds if I add a pulley I can pull1200. i'd make sure with that pulley the weight is actually 50 percent of the hive. guessing it would be more like 40 percent. 
go make yourself one and let us know how it goes


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2015)

Similar to Crofter, I weigh my hive using a luggage scale and a lever arm. Using the lever arm increased the repeatability of the readings (yes - I did test repeatability - How do YOU spell loser ? ).
One thing to keep in mind though is the (my) reason for making the measurement. I take readings once a week and use the data to measure hive growth. The absolute accuracy is not as important to me as the trend. Weekly granularity is fine for me. As long as they keep weighing more I am happy.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

With a step-ladder, two by four lever, motorcycle strap, and an old cotton scale I can lift the entire hive while a partner reads and records the weight. The partner has to steer the hive back onto it's pad. It's fairly quick and very accurate. 

The scale is designed to work the way I've been using it. It's meant to weigh bales of cotton by lifting them. They're pretty inexpensive on ebay when you can find one.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Aunt Betty I will single handedly race you and your partner to weigh ten hives.  I can nearly put my apparatus in my back pocket, not a pickup truck!


----------



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

That's gotta be a lot of work, building that scale...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a fairly portable hive scale ...










That photo is linked from post #21 of this earlier hive scale thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?305321-hive-scale


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

I use a luggage scale ( display on top ) to weigh supers. I extended teh hook. Just crack the box and weigh one end and x 2. A great way to check your hives quickly. You soon know how full it is.


----------

